

Jailed for using a nonstandard browser - codedivine
http://boingboing.net/2005/01/27/jailed-for-using-a-n.html

======
derekja
followup

[http://www.boingboing.net/2005/10/06/guy-who-was-
busted-f.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2005/10/06/guy-who-was-
busted-f.html)

------
derekja
wtf. 2005 article.

